
Will Google+ Ever Get A Full Read/Write API? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/30/will-google-ever-get-a-full-readwrite-api/
======
willscott
Google has indicated that writing will be provided through a history api:
<https://developers.google.com/+/history/>

History sources can be set to default to public, and will show up on a user's
profile when that happens (like +1's do today) - but they won't show up in
other peoples feeds unless the user explicitly shares the moment within G+.

------
loceng
I think it's wiser to open up slower rather than being fully open, and then be
forced to do what Twitter is doing for the stability / integrity of the
network. And preventing noise and low quality content just makes sense. The
quality of posts I see on Facebook has been slowly diminishing over the years
- even with their "improved" algorithms, even when I've unsubscribed from a
lot of people who just post uninteresting things - and especially after they
have started to try monetizing the feed.

~~~
epoxyhockey
It's been 1.5 years. How much slower can they get, especially with being so
far behind the curve in launch time?

The write API is necessary for blogs to auto-post new articles to G+. Auto-
posting blog entries are standard operating procedure for Facebook and Twitter
and greatly assist in seeding social networks with content (which users can
then comment on and like/+1/favorite).

They way I see it is that G+ is either going for _something special_ in that
they would rather see it a ghost town with no spam, than have to deal with
lots of content and combat some spam.

I personally love the G+ system, but there is no way that I am going to
manually post a blog article to a G+ page every time I publish something.

~~~
dannyr
Remember what happened with Google Buzz? It's pretty much a mirror of a user's
Twitter/Facebook stream.

My Google+ network doesn't have much activity relative to Twitter/FB but I
still visit it once a day because the content is mostly unique, not the same
ones I see on my Facebook and Twitter streams.

~~~
maxwell
Good points. I visit more or less daily too; for me it's more about the
quality of the content than the uniqueness, since there's little overlap
between who I follow on each. I only visit Facebook maybe once a week and
Twitter once a month or so.

For me, G+ is where I post things I find interesting, usually links and
thoughts to a relatively limited audience of real-life friends and
acquaintances, and sometimes tech-related thoughts to my Hackers circle.

At this point I only use FB for a) chatting with people whose phone number /
email address I don't have, and b) to keep in touch with and get updates from
more distant family/friends (e.g. "that waitress I worked with a few years ago
got engaged-- best wishes!", "it's my buddy's college roommate's birthday--
let's go get a beer in Portland sometime this summer!")

And I only use Twitter to read jokes from wannabe comedians and publicly bitch
about corporations...

------
jacquesm
It'll get that about a week after they fix those silly urls.

21 digits should be enough for anyone. At least they won't run out of them in
the foreseeable future.

~~~
lukeholder
They plan on being an active service past the singularity and perfect AI.

------
dgudkov
Suppose Google rightly keeps API closed until the problem of maintaining
acceptable signal/noise level in social networks is resolved. My twitter/FB
stream is full of garbage (G+ is more or less OK). Not because of wrong people
I'm subscribed to, but because of lack of proper filtering tools.

------
garuda
Openness seems to be a guiding principle for Google. It seems inconceivable
that they want to keep it closed to the web forever, so we can probably take
their statements about protecting it until they understand how to protect it's
unique attributes at face value.

~~~
ihsw
Google has an awful history with regards to communication with developers and
communication with customers (read: very few public APIs and terrible customer
service).

~~~
jacquesm
And they tend to shut down their APIs (or even whole projects) just when you
start to think they're going to be reliable this time around.

~~~
dannyr
So why do you think then that they should offer a Write API? Shouldn't they
put a lot of thought on their API offering so it won't be shut down in the
future?

